# 2nd Buffalo Ny Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 2ND BUFFALO NY SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: NIAGARA FALLS QUALITY HOTEL & SUITES - 240 RAINBOW BLVD 14303
WHEN: SUNDAY, OCTOBER 07, 2007 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: FUN - FUN - FUN - DOOR PRIZES - FREE APPRAISALS
WITH: 100% SLOTCARS! 1950'S, 1960'S, 1970'S, 1980'S, 1990'S, 2000'S 

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/buffalo_new_york_slot_car_show.html

NOTE: Tables are on a first come basis!

Thank you.

Mister Coney

Mister Coney


----------

